# Need help after TBH app



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

Downloaded and installed the Toolbox

Tried to change the battery icons

After it said success, started getting FC's and when I rebooted, its stuck at the Dual Core Moto Logo

HELP!


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

vbhokiefan said:


> Downloaded and installed the Toolbox
> 
> Tried to change the battery icons
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem. The only thing that got me out of it was doing fastboot.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Either fastboot or flash the backup that you hopefully made before changing the battery icons...


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

pedwards3x said:


> Either fastboot or flash the backup that you hopefully made before changing the battery icons...


Yeah......not so much on the backup. and I know better :-(


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

Flashing my phone now, when it tried to use the unzipped xml file, it said size didnt match, so i told it to use the zip file (from the OP) i chose unzip and flash.

it started this time but has been at Status 1/18 flash mbm "allow-mbmloader-flashing-mbm.bin" with the result "in progress" and the progress arrows moving back and forth .

this has been this way for about 15 minutes now.is this normal? figured it should be going 2/18 3/18 etc. lol


----------



## mrcastillo (Aug 4, 2011)

dont unzip. use rsd n run it swu.zip that is!


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

mrcastillo said:


> dont unzip. use rsd n run it swu.zip that is!


Yeah, thats what i did, but it stayed at the 1/18 for like 45 minutes.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine did the same thing. After you fix your phone if you want to try again when you install the toolbox watch it it might say "something went wrong" if it does uninstall and install again. That should fix that issue. Then your good to go. If it says that again do it all over again.I posted this on a different forum and someone said that there was an issue with this. As long as it doesn't say "something went wrong" and it happens very fast so watch carefully. Everything should work.

Just read my post about it on the forum that posted on and they said to redownload the meters then reboot your phone. P3 said this.


----------



## mrcastillo (Aug 4, 2011)

on adb fastboot do this before running rsd. fastboot -w to clean data n cache then run rsd the normal way. that helped me


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

mrcastillo said:


> on adb fastboot do this before running rsd. fastboot -w to clean data n cache then run rsd the normal way. that helped me


Now. I think I <really> screwed it up. I stopped the flash cause the battery went low and it said unable to program.

I put it on the charger, but the phone is still stuck in the fastboot mode, even after a battery pull.

Will it even charge in this mode?

I'm so frustrated now, I cant think straight.....lol


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Try using Psouza's unbrick script found right here on Rootzwiki. You follow the instructions it will work. I bricked my phone. Used it and my phone is up and running.


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

jmcotto01 said:


> Try using Psouza's unbrick script found right here on Rootzwiki. You follow the instructions it will work. I bricked my phone. Used it and my phone is up and running.


^^ Found this on XDA. Worked like a champ. Thanks for everyone's help and input.

Nothing like seeing that droid eye again. lol


----------

